# 3 Boss VXT 8.2 snow plows , 2 are 3 years old 1 is 2 years old always washed and waxed after use always stores inside heated barn just like new



## Secrist (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

are you looking to sell these? if so, I will move to the for sale forum and also, probably a good idea to list a price and some more information about them, if possible


----------



## Secrist (Feb 26, 2021)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> are you looking to sell these? if so, I will move to the for sale forum and also, probably a good idea to list a price and some more information about them, if possible


How do I move it to for sale forum??


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Secrist said:


> How do I move it to for sale forum??


I just did so all good now


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

Secrist said:


> How do I move it to for sale forum??


Don't forget about adding the pricing to your post.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Secrist said:


> View attachment 214408


Yes price please...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Are you sure on those years? At 3 years old, you shouldn't have any with the halogen lights.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Are you sure on those years? At 3 years old, you shouldn't have any with the halogen lights.


Metric years


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Location? My stoopid phone is acting up. Can't click on the OP to see where.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Auburn Indiana


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Auburn Indiana


Now it works. Thanks though.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Now it works. Thanks though.


Your phone must not be as fast as you are...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

m_ice said:


> Your phone must not be as fast as you are...


It is but only for the first 100 kilobytes


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Your phone must not be as fast as you are...


I was just thinking if I can't find time to go to Decatur, how would I have time to go to Indiana...


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

What are you a$king for all 3?


----------



## jtc1227 (Sep 16, 2014)

The plow closest to the camera is at probably a 2011-2012. Boss moved the power/ground cable hole location to the bottom of the tower in 2013ish.


----------

